# Electrolux Rm4230 Fridge On Gas



## papaken (Nov 21, 2010)

just back from a weekend away and found my fridge would not light on gas setting  . ok on electric and battery when moving.  
Do not seem to get at it from the outside i assume it will have to be pulled out? now need a local contact to check it out , any recommendations??


----------



## Roger7webster (Oct 10, 2006)

Can you remove the fridge external vent and have a look at the burner??


----------



## papaken (Nov 21, 2010)

*Fridge Access*

Cannot see underside of fridge the two vents allow me to see the top and the floor area only  the lower vent is to high to allow me to see underneath unfortunately. :x .
when i tried to light it i saw a couple of blue flashes as i pressed the igniter but that was all. 
I only ever had it on gas once last year and this is the first time i have tried it this year. :x


----------



## Roger7webster (Oct 10, 2006)

On a similar fridge I found the gas valve would not fully push in as the fridge control panel was obstructing its operation.
This was removed to check the valve would operate correctly.
I assume you have the manual energy selection system
Worth a punt anyway


----------



## papaken (Nov 21, 2010)

*Fridge On Gas*

finally managed to have a look at my fridge. 

Found out it is not as the book says a RM4230 but a RM6270. 
Managed to get the burner/piezo cover moved sufficiently to see that it seems to only spark on the first push of the button. :? 
If left for a while the first push sparks again once.

tried to blow and clean the flue and burner out but still no lighty!

Checked piezo push and 12v standing on contact so does thats as far as i can go unless i can remove the piezo and see if it is anyway corroded?

DOES ANYONE KNOW WHETHER IT WILL JUST PULL OFF BY GRIPPING THE CERAMIC BODY WITH A PAIR OF PLIES OR DOES THE METAL CLAMP/MOUNT COME OFF WITH IT??


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

I would have a look at the Dometic service agents list

http://www.dometicapproved.co.uk/service.aspx


----------



## papaken (Nov 21, 2010)

thanks to Techno i've managed to get it lit.

Roger7 you were right as it happens i did not realise that the gas switch actually pushed in as when i tried it would not. then i went on a few wild goose chases and with Technos guidance found the switch was actually turning to far and would not go in.
A touch back on the switch and she lights great.thanks to you both once again,saved me some dough. :lol:


----------

